
Jack Dorsey's Twitter Account Suspended - runesoerensen
https://twitter.com/jack
======
guinness74
Any reason(s) why?

~~~
runesoerensen
It's back online after being suspended for at least 15 minutes. Weird, but
probably just a bug.

~~~
luso_brazilian
My theory (not substantiated in any provable way) is that:

1) there is an automated system recently implemented that suspends accounts
that receive a set number of reports within a set period of time 2) jack's
account is a constant target for reporting, specially by detractors of his
platform 3) his account received a recently increase in attention thanks to
all the news about his efforts to sanitize the twitter environment and turn it
into a safer space

The combination of these three factors may have accidentally led to his
account to be suspended.

As I said, there is nothing to substantiate this theory apart from flimsy
speculation

